# My Tachammer



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

My Tachammer doing her thing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Good to see you got it.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Whaaat?! The flip clips fit on the Tachammer?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting Roger! 1632s?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Whaaat?! The flip clips fit on the Tachammer?


ssssshhhhh told tell anybody might get banded.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

rockslinger said:


> Nice shooting Roger! 1632s?


I you haven't tried them yet give them a go. double 1632 are a blast and they shoot quick.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting Roger! 1632s?
> ...


I have them on my version of Metros meatbro, love them!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Whaaat?! The flip clips fit on the Tachammer?
> ...


Oh right, Sorry, :shhh: . Whispers* Makes the tachammer even more attractive knowing that!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > SamuraiSamoht said:
> ...


Here is what I did to mine.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Like it! I'm using a similar construction on one of my slingshot. Nice and tidy. Roger, I'm always impressed by your always experimenting attitude! Thanks for sharing!


----------

